# Remote Start and Heating/Cooling



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

There's no auto set that I know of. I just set the controls where I wanted them last winter so that I would have a warm car to get into.


----------



## pedaltheglobe (Apr 5, 2012)

I have a 1LT and the knobs for heat are not digital that I can tell, but would need to pull the heater/ac controls apart to tell. They would need to be digital to control them when remote start is activated. Otherwise, you just need to leave the knobs turned on.

Edit:The more I think about it they are digital controls. When you adjust the knobs the fan speed shows on the display screen. It is likely possible for someone to program the bus to turn on the heat when the remote start is activated.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I'm a little bummed out there's no option to enable such a feature even with the LTZs auto climate control. When the remote start goes on it simply activated whatever setting was used last. And I know for a fact the entire system on the auto climate Cruzes are fully computer controlled. It could be an easy program with an option to turn it off or on as is the case with the heated seats and remote start.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jlt1 said:


> I just bought my Cruze on Sunday and I have a question about the LT model's remote start. If the vehicle is remotely started, is there a way to have the heating or cooling automatically kick in to heat/cool the vehicle? The only way I figured out to do that is to just set the heating/cooling temp and fan speed before I go in so that way it'll pick up where it left off when I remotely start it in the morning. Any way to auto set that so if I ever forget the car will control the heating/cooling automatically?




jlt1,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze!! The only setting that you are able to automatically turn on with your remote start is the heated seats. You can do this in the Vehicle Personalization menu. To do this you press the MENU or MENU/SEL knob when Remote Start Auto Heat Seats is highlighted to open the menu. Turn the knob to highlight On or Off. Press the BACK button to confirm the selection and move back to the last menu. You are able to read more information about personalizing your vehicle in your owner's manual starting on page 5-34. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish i had that feature 

EDIT: I spelled Feature, Future. FML.


----------



## Gdubs (Apr 23, 2011)

you are all wrong! read your owners manual. The heat will come on to the setting it was left at before the key was pulled. also it will only come on after the enging is starting to get warm


----------



## jlt1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks all. I think that's a bit of a down fall if you can't have the auto climate control feature work while remote starting. Then I guess it'll be out of the question to ask if the defrost won't kick on either to get rid of frost on the back window? I wouldn't think it would come back on if you leave it on before you turn off the car? I'll try that tonight and see if it'll work. haha


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't turn off the heat/air when I get out of the car? 99% of the time if I'm using air in the AM that's what I will be using in the PM, same with the heat. So with remote start the climate controls are already set to use what they need. I understand sometimes mornings are cool & afternoons are warm but its pretty simple to change one setting before you shut off your car.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Rear window defrost will not come on when the car is started, either by remote or manual start. Gotta push the button every time.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

My rear defrost turns itself on with key and with remote start. It does it when needed it seems. I have an LTZ there is an option for turn on defroster in the menu on the nav screen.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> Rear window defrost will not come on when the car is started, either by remote or manual start. Gotta push the button every time.


i live in mn and bought my car in feb. when it is cold(not sure exact temp) the rear defrost DOES turn on with remote start.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Rear window defrost will not come on when the car is started, either by remote or manual start. Gotta push the button every time.


As the two above have noted. Yes it does come on. But only when the car detects the humidity level is right. Same with the heated seats. They come on only below a certain temperature.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

CHUV said:


> As the two above have noted. Yes it does come on. But only when the car detects the humidity level is right. Same with the heated seats. They come on only below a certain temperature.


No, it won't. There was no evidence of frost melting during remote starts last winter. And for my 2LT there isn't a menu option in the configuration settings for the rear window defrost. I suspect that is part of the driver convenience package option, which I don't have. I do have the heated power seats. They can be enabled to come on with the low setting only during a remote when the temp is below 32F. And have really appreciated that feature.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

i had lots of frost melting on remote starts... the mirrors also defrosted. The seats would turn on, but wouldn't get warm enough by the time i'd get in. and for some reason they turn off when you put the key in (the defroster stays on though)...


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Chuv, it sounds like your car has the whole driver convenience package option. Should be listed on the window sticker if you kept it. I only have a few parts of it. Really wish I had the backup alert, I live where parking can be a little tight.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I have the LTZ.... Basically has everything except sunroof.


----------

